# BMW Posts Record Yearly Sales Becoming World’s Leading Premium Car Brand



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

BMW Posts Record Yearly Sales Becoming World’s Leading Premium Car Brand


BMW posted robust yearly sales growth of 8.4 percent with a combined sales of 2.52 million vehicles delivered globally last year and doubling its sales of fully-electric cars, said a company report, positioning BMW as the top leading premium brand worldwide.




www.theepochtimes.com












Electro-offensive and number one in premium segment: BMW Group posts strong sales for 2021


The BMW Group posted solid year-on-year sales growth of 8.4 percent last year, with a total of 2,521,525 BMW, MINI and Rolls-Royce vehicles delivered to customers worldwide. BMW sales reached a new all-time high of 2,213,795 units (+9.1%) last year, with the brand leading the global premium segment.




www.press.bmwgroup.com


----------



## PC1978 (Aug 26, 2020)

What I find most interesting is that last year was a record year.

With all of the news that car prices are up due to supply shortages, and with manufacturing being stopped during the lockdowns, my initial thought was that they were up because of going against 2020 numbers.

Which may have played a role on the percentage increase, but still had record sales volume/units.
They managed to produce a record amount of units despite the challenges, and consumer demand still ate them up even with limited discounts available.

I keep hearing all these stories (not just BMW) about limited supply at the dealerships because of supply shortages.
But that may not be the entire picture.
Maybe there is extremely high (vs pre-pandemic) demand for vehicles, and that is as responsible for inventory levels.
But would probably need to look at all manufacturers data for a complete picture, could be people went to who had or could get them a vehicle, and BMW was able to meet the demand better than others.


----------



## Autoputzer (Mar 16, 2014)

That 8.4% increase in 2021 was compared to 2020, which was mostly locked down due to COVID. BMW Group's sales *in the US* peaked in 2014 and 2015.

BMW Group Sales Figures - US Market | GCBC (goodcarbadcar.net) 

BMW Group's sales in China are exploding. That's where the records are coming from. BMW sells far more cars in China than in the US

CO2 regulations will require manufacturers to make a large part of their production electric. The US is demanding an average of about 70 MPG by 2028. BMW will need about half their sales to be electric to meet that. I read somewhere that MINI will eventually only make electric cars. CO2 mandates will also redefine what a BMW is. My next one, circa 2024, will be a gasoline powered car. Frau Putzer's next one, circa 2028 or 2030, might be electric whether we like it or not.


----------



## Magile (Aug 31, 2021)

Autoputzer said:


> ...CO2 regulations will require manufacturers to make a large part of their production electric....


Considering most of US eletricity is produced by natural gas & coal, the shift to electric cars may only shift size of pie chart %'s between Transportation & Energy (while China continues to recharge their Mini's with coal-fired jiuce). ymmv, M


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

Remember the Zeroeth Law of Thermodynamics, YOU CAN’T WIN.


----------



## Autoputzer (Mar 16, 2014)

Magile said:


> Considering most of US eletricity is produced by natural gas & coal, the shift to electric cars may only shift size of pie chart %'s between Transportation & Energy (while China continues to recharge their Mini's with coal-fired jiuce). ymmv, M
> 
> View attachment 1050041


I did a "back of an envelope" calculation based on data off the Interwebs. An electric car charged with a 240V charger in a nice warn garage, and electricity produced with natural gas releases about half the CO2 of a similar gasoline powered car. Coal fired power plants and 120V charging of a car sitting in the driveway when it's brrr-titty cold, driving the electric car's going to release more CO2. 

We're eventually moving to eastern Tennessee. 60% of the electricity there comes from sources other than combustion, mostly nukes and dams thanks to 80+ years of federal gooberment subsidies to the TVA. An electric car would make more sense there than in some place getting electricity from coal fired power plants.

Building a car releases between 17 and 35 metric tons of CO2. So, replacing the fleet faster than what would otherwise be normal would have a big adverse impact. Being the tree hugger and money hugger that I am, I keep cars about ten years.

I did a three-stop, 18-mile drive this morning in Frau Putzer's X3 xDrive 30i, getting 33 MPG.


----------

